# My first Vostok mod project



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)

I purchased this today to be my first Vostok mod project. Can't wait to get started

Noj


__
https://flic.kr/p/297gLrm


----------



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

something similar.


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

Noj said:


>


 A 431?

If so, it has a chromed, brass case. Be very careful when (if) removing the bezel. The chrome is easily scratched.. Do not try and matt finish the case. The odds are that you will expose brass.

I opted to remove chrome, and go for a "bronze" effect, (albeit, an 811).



Steve.


----------



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)

NOTSHARP said:


> A 431?
> 
> If so, it has a chromed, brass case. Be very careful when (if) removing the bezel. The chrome is easily scratched.. Do not try and matt finish the case. The odds are that you will expose brass.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for the tip, much appreciated. What I will do is change the bezel and see how that goes and then decide the next step from there. I will take my time with this as it's the first one and it will be a learning curve.

Noj



bowie said:


> something similar.


 Thanks, the more I see the more ideas I will get. It is going to be addictive I think 

Noj


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

NOTSHARP said:


> A 431?
> 
> If so, it has a chromed, brass case. Be very careful when (if) removing the bezel. The chrome is easily scratched.. Do not try and matt finish the case. The odds are that you will expose brass.


 Looks like a 420 Amphibia case so the case will be solid steel - you can tell by the crown.


----------



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)

Lampoc said:


> Looks like a 420 Amphibia case so the case will be solid steel - you can tell by the crown.


 Will it be marked on the case somewhere which model it is? Would make life easier

Noj


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Noj said:


> Will it be marked on the case somewhere which model it is? Would make life easier
> 
> Noj


 Nope, but no worries - they are very easy to tell from the case shape. Just from the pic of yours I can see it is a 420 cased solid steel Amphibia with an early 90s transitional Komandirskie dial. Will be a 2409A or a 2416B movement inside (should be able to tell from the case back shape). It's very possible that the bezel isn't original to that particular watch but the mess of post-Soviet Russia during that period meant they often chucked any old bits together.

Good luck with the mod - I look forward to seeing the finished article!


----------



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)

Lampoc said:


> Nope, but no worries - they are very easy to tell from the case shape. Just from the pic of yours I can see it is a 420 cased solid steel Amphibia with an early 90s transitional Komandirskie dial. Will be a 2409A or a 2416B movement inside (should be able to tell from the case back shape). It's very possible that the bezel isn't original to that particular watch but the mess of post-Soviet Russia during that period meant they often chucked any old bits together.
> 
> Good luck with the mod - I look forward to seeing the finished article!


 I think I am going to have to get the movement sorted first, it's a bit temperamental

Any suggestions as to who could have a go at it for me? @simon2 perhaps? Any other suggestions or recommendations?

Thanks

Noj

Oh and I don't like the beetle anyway so that will be being changed when I find somewhere on the web to purchase bits from @Lampoc


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Unfortunately, unless you know a very generous watchmaker, any work carried out on an old Vostok is going to cost more than the watch is worth. What exactly is wrong with it - may be something simple you can sort yourself.


----------



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)

It just seems to stick and I can't figure out how to change the time. I unscrew the crown and it goes very loose but winds up the watch, but there doesn't appear to be a different place the crown will turn the hands

Noj


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

Noj said:


> It just seems to stick and I can't figure out how to change the time. I unscrew the crown and it goes very loose but winds up the watch, but there doesn't appear to be a different place the crown will turn the hands
> 
> Noj


 The first position is to hand wind the movement. Pull the crown out a little more, and that will allow yo to set the time.

The loose crown is fine. It is the way the watch was designed.

Certainly not worth having a watchmaker look at it. You can buy a new movement for £25, or less.

By the time you have spent that, It would have been better to have bought a new watch, and mod that.

Ask me how I know. 

Steve.


----------



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)

NOTSHARP said:


> The first position is to hand wind the movement. Pull the crown out a little more, and that will allow yo to set the time.
> 
> The loose crown is fine. It is the way the watch was designed.
> 
> ...


 You sir are wonderful. As the crown was what I thought loose I didn't want to force anything. After you explained what the sequence was I was confident to put a bit more elbow grease behind it. Thanks again

Noj

Anyone know a good website for bezels for Vostok watches?

thanks

Noj


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Noj said:


> Anyone know a good website for bezels for Vostok watches?


 https://meranom.com/en/search/?search=bezel&limit=100


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

seriously some of the weirdest crown and winding action on vostocks. Have to jiggle it into a certain slant to get them to wind or turn the hands.


----------



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)

Is there a way to date Vostok watches please? Sorry for all the questions guys

Jon

I should also say I have looked at the websites I. The sticky thread on Vostok modding

Noj



r-macus said:


> seriously some of the weirdest crown and winding action on vostocks. Have to jiggle it into a certain slant to get them to wind or turn the hands.


 Part of the charm 

Noj


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@Noj

Here's a couple of sites worth a look.

http://www.ussrtime.com

http://www.h-spot.net/watches-russian.htm


----------

